# Don't sweat the small talk



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

I try to remember:
Focus any discussion on what is most important to the rider, especially about the destination.

And how do I watch & listen for rider cues to Stop or limit the small talk...
rider's eyes closed or sleeping
rider has earbuds on
rider talking on smartphone or with the other rider(s)
rider otherwise intensely focused on smartphone
rider flat out tells you it was a really bad day and doesn't continue small talk
rider does not respond to 1 or 2 friendly harmless topics such as weather or current traffic pattern

Some more hints here on small talk in general:
http://blog.sfgate.com/gettowork/2014/08/18/dont-sweat-the-small-talk/?cmpid=hp-hc-jobs

What other small talk tips?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Apart from a hello, a how are you and a confirmation of where the pax is going. That's it. Don't speak unless spoken to. If the passenger wants to initiate a conversation they will, and will begin by asking an open ended question.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

the best intro is
"how are u today?"
rider: im good ehhdg hhddc gfddvbh how about u?

now that my fren is a talker

how are u today?
rider: im good

now that my fren is a "dont bother me im tired"

how are u today?
rider: just keep driving straight

now that my fren is guaranteed 1 star


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

lol with KrisThuy!
Right-on in the UberExec,
definitely inspirational in my little uberX 
Hopefully, when "open-ended" invitation leads small talk to carpe diem...
http://ideas.ted.com/2014/07/28/how-to-turn-small-talk-into-smart-conversation

and listen:
https://gma.yahoo.com/mila-kunis-sh...gave-her-073250069--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

It's hard for me to make small talk with people that pass out in my back seat.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't like talking to people in general so other then the opening niceties, I only engage in small talk if the passenger initiates it.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> I don't like talking to people in general so other then the opening niceties, I only engage in small talk if the passenger initiates it.


whats your rating brodah


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

pamela2001 said:


> lol with KrisThuy!
> Right-on in the UberExec,
> definitely inspirational in my little uberX
> Hopefully, when "open-ended" invitation leads small talk to carpe diem...
> ...


Thanx for the post! 
Couldn't find the Ted talk tho...


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Thanx for the post!
> Couldn't find the Ted talk tho...


fixed above: http://ideas.ted.com/2014/07/28/how-to-turn-small-talk-into-smart-conversation


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

pamela2001 said:


> fixed above: http://ideas.ted.com/2014/07/28/how-to-turn-small-talk-into-smart-conversation


Thanx for the link!


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Apart from a hello, a how are you and a confirmation of where the pax is going. That's it. Don't speak unless spoken to. If the passenger wants to initiate a conversation they will, and will begin by asking an open ended question.


I agree with this 1,000%


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Apart from a hello, a how are you and a confirmation of where the pax is going. That's it. Don't speak unless spoken to. If the passenger wants to initiate a conversation they will, and will begin by asking an open ended question.


I agree. Simply keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, never fails.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Apart from a hello, a how are you and a confirmation of where the pax is going. That's it. Don't speak unless spoken to. If the passenger wants to initiate a conversation they will, and will begin by asking an open ended question.


I agree. Simply keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, never fails.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

If it's 2am on a Friday night and a loving couple stops talking for a bit, that doesn't mean it's a good time to speak. 

They're probably kissing...


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I will say the one thing I like about Uber passengers compared to my business clients is that we talk all the time. For some reason the back of my Chrysler 300 is a confessional booth...and that hasn't changed going from UberX to Uberblack..go figure..lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Or you could set up a ride like this:
The Cab Ride Prank:


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I will say the one thing I like about Uber passengers compared to my business clients is that we talk all the time. For some reason the back of my Chrysler 300 is a confessional booth...and that hasn't changed going from UberX to Uberblack..go figure..lol


I don't have many convos...maybe I just look like a mean, unapproachable guy? lol

Then again, most people are playing around on their damn phones nowadays. Maybe me and my customers can text eachother instead? loooool


----------

